# Scioto Land Company



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

Was just curious if anyone on here might know the number or how to get a hold of them to try and lease some land for hunting. I use to have the number when it was run by MEAD but seemed to have lost it and wasn't sure if it is the same process. Any help would be appreciated. Feel free to pm me if you dont want to post up. Thanks.


----------

